# iPad first impressions



## fundash (Apr 10, 2010)

Hello from the apple store!

I am actually typing tHis on the iPad and it is very fun! When first picked up, I froze in amazement because of how incredibly small this thing is. I thought _how could this possibly be more processing power than maybe two it ouches?_ it actually has lots of power and great graphics! Sorry, have to leave, may edit post later

Btw, I don't own an iPad, this is just trying it at the store.


----------



## buelercuber (Apr 10, 2010)

LUlz ipad failssssssss.

just fancy marketing to get money.

its just a big itouch, with a better processor.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 10, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> its just a big itouch, with a better processor.



and that's exactly the point...


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 10, 2010)

I dont like Apple  No reason at all but I dont like them


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 10, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> LUlz ipad failssssssss.
> 
> just fancy marketing to get money.
> 
> its just a big *itouch*, with a better processor.



No such thing.


----------



## GermanCube (Apr 10, 2010)

C'mon, maybe iPod touch??

In my opinion the iPad might be cool for beeing on the internet, but then again you have to type everything on that digital keyboard ...

Btw., I wrote this text with my iPod touch


----------



## Muesli (Apr 10, 2010)

Hurrr I leik big screans an itz tuch sensitif an itz awl shinee an stuf.

I think I'll spend my money on other things, like noodles, which I can eat while playing a flash game, on my netbook.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 10, 2010)

GermanCube said:


> C'mon, maybe iPod touch??
> 
> In my opinion the iPad might be cool for beeing on the internet, but then again you have to type everything on that digital keyboard ...
> 
> Btw., I wrote this text with my iPod touch



You can also buy a keyboard dock or use a wireless keyboard with it. But I think that would be a waste of money. I might get a 2nd gen iPad, but not this one. No camera makes me mad.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 10, 2010)

How about that new OS4? I may get an iTouch + the new system when they come out.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm ready for the iTV with a 32 inch touch screen.


----------



## fundash (Apr 11, 2010)

guys,it is more than just bigger and faster,you really have to try it for yourself, just go to an apple store, but be ready to wait in line!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 11, 2010)

used it at the apple store yesterday
ran into this often:


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 11, 2010)

fundash said:


> guys,it is more than just bigger and faster,you really have to try it for yourself, just go to an apple store, but be ready to wait in line!



would an orange store have them?


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 11, 2010)

1 month later they're gonna come out with an iPad 4g or whatever, and charge double, then 2 months after that one with a camera, and make owners go through the process of getting one the new one and charging them. After they release the camera one, they release one with an editing software, and the price for that will be double, but people who already own one will get a discount, but still have to pay. This will all happen between a 6 month period.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 11, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> 1 month later they're gonna come out with an iPad 4g or whatever, and charge double, then 2 months after that one with a camera, and make owners go through the process of getting one the new one and charging them. After they release the camera one, they release one with an editing software, and the price for that will be double, but people who already own one will get a discount, but still have to pay. This will all happen between a 6 month period.



It's called business.


----------



## (R) (Apr 11, 2010)

People actually bought those...
HAHAHA

But on another note, the iPhone 4G is coming in June and will be released on verizon. http://cnmnewsnetwork.com/17084/ver...2010-and-verizon-iphone-announcement-updates/


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 12, 2010)

I use a computer instead.


----------



## vgbjason (Apr 12, 2010)

iPad? No thanks, I like to get things for functionality.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 12, 2010)

(R) said:


> People actually bought those...
> HAHAHA
> 
> But on another note, the iPhone 4G is coming in June and will be released on verizon. http://cnmnewsnetwork.com/17084/ver...2010-and-verizon-iphone-announcement-updates/



did you even read that article? It says that no one knows anything about it.


----------



## fundash (Apr 12, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> used it at the apple store yesterday
> ran into this often:



two things:

one: most of the pictured websites suck

two: It just came out, what do you expect, they will obviously add flash very soon!



daniel0731ex said:


> fundash said:
> 
> 
> > guys,it is more than just bigger and faster,you really have to try it for yourself, just go to an apple store, but be ready to wait in line!
> ...



wut?


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 12, 2010)

apples and oranges


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 12, 2010)

fundash said:


> one: most of the pictured websites suck


CNN? Hulu? Google [finanace]??

A lot of online media requires flash... if you want to do anything fun online at all, there is a good chance you'll need it. Fun fact: Flash was even designed specifically with tablet pc's in mind...


----------



## jimwang17 (Apr 12, 2010)

the ipad sucks. its only 4 ipod touches ducktaped together


----------



## jimwang17 (Apr 12, 2010)

watch thishttp://www.blendtec.com/willitblend/videos.aspx?type=unsafe&video=ipad


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 12, 2010)

fundash said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > used it at the apple store yesterday
> ...


A: Only some of those sites suck.
2: They are not adding flash... ever! But many websites such as CNN. Are making "ipad-friendly" HTML5 versions of their sites.


----------



## (R) (Apr 12, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> (R) said:
> 
> 
> > People actually bought those...
> ...



MY B i couldn't find the original article i read if from.


----------



## buelercuber (Apr 12, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> buelercuber said:
> 
> 
> > LUlz ipad failssssssss.
> ...



whats this then?
http://www.apple.com/ca/ipodtouch/
an ipod touch
but they call it the itouch for short.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 12, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> kprox1994 said:
> 
> 
> > buelercuber said:
> ...



iTouch is not the official name. I watch lockergnome (Chris Prillo) and he hates it when people say itouch.


----------



## buelercuber (Apr 12, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> buelercuber said:
> 
> 
> > kprox1994 said:
> ...



i never said it was official "*but they call it the itouch for short.*"

and lol for Chris prillo.


----------



## fundash (Apr 12, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> fundash said:
> 
> 
> > one: *most* of the pictured websites suck
> ...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 12, 2010)

fundash said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > fundash said:
> ...



I'll just reply to you here to save me a little bit of editing.

Flash will NEVER come to the ipad. It will NEVER come to the iphone. sometimes, it is that simple.


----------

